# Going rim-less!!!



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Decided that because I am already taking my tank completely apart and replacing more glass than I thought I would have too, I might as well remove the rim too... I have been seeing a lot of pictures on here of beautiful rim-less tanks and.... I love it!!!! I am re 'making' an 80 gal tank and it has one center brace that is 1 cm think... Obviously I will be putting the center brace back as the tank glass is only 5mm thick...

My questions are:
1) will the one center brace be enough?
2) does the brace get glued back on the inside of the glass (where it was originally) or on top?
3) how cool would a waterfall look? 

The last question mainly because my filter output it has a high flow rate and I could probably incorporate it into some sort of waterfall..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds sweet, I don't know about that thin glass on an 80 gallon. I would probably brace the corners aswell. I have never redone a tank before so I wouldnt really know... A waterfall sounds cool, you should build a rock wall up the wall above the tank 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

i gotta say, i wouldn't de rim an 80 with 5mm glass....with or with out the center brace added back in. totally not trying to be negative towards the whole idea, so take it with a grain of salt, but a tank that large (full of water) with thin glass could cause more upset than it would be worth. for reference my small 13g rimless (not DIY) is 5mm glass and it gets thicker as you step up in tank size.

however the water fall idea sounds awesome!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

well, I have finished taking the tank apart and to my dismay 2 sides have massive chips in them, so I will be bumping up the thickness of the glass... what thickness would be ideal for a rim-less 80 gal? and I will have a DIY rock structure going up the one side and part of the back for the waterfall...
the back glass is already going to be 10mm thick, so just wondering if that is a good all round thickness for an 80 gal rim-less?

thank you!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

At least 10mm
I would personally go euro brace but that's just me

Also I'd suggest using ge scs 1200 as it is fish safe and stronger than most silicones, oceanic corals in aldergrove carries it in black and clear


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Is a Euro brace hard to find? like a special order kind of thing?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

IMHO by the time you custom cut 10mm glass with proper polished edge good enough for rim-less and spent all the time and effort and take the risk - you may consider looking for a new and used one. A 75/80g Hagen will be good enough to remove the rim. I have done that with my 105g.

I picked up a 65g Hagen true rimless here for $100. That will replace by Hagen 75/89g that could be turned less-rim. Should be for sale may be in a month or so. It is being used for SW so does have a few minor scratch from the rocks. Let me know if you want first dib


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

5mm is not strong enough for rimless at 80g as others have already warned.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

From my own readings, it looks like most people build rimless tanks of this size with 3/4" glass. You could probably get away with slightly thinner but then you should be eurobracing.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

5mm rimless!!! 80 gallons of water on your floor is not a pretty site, I won't do it, the tank gklaw is talking about would be a better option.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

pictures!!!!


----------

